# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  ZeTime, hybrid smartwatch combining mechanical hands over a full round color touchscreen, Kronoz LLC, Geneva, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Kronoz LLC

mykronoz.com/eu/en/smart-watches/zetime-premium.html

"ZeTime: hybrid smartwatch with hands over screen" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

MyKronoz - smartwatch for everyone

Published on Jun 20, 2016




> Founded in january 2013, Kronoz LLC is a Swiss company that manufactures, designs and develops wearable devices intended to improve our increasingly mobile, connected and digital lifestyles. Under the MyKronoz brand, we strive to expand and facilitate the mobile-user experience with stylish, intuitive and functional techcessories. With a unique approach to mobile tech, our goal is to offer a complete range of connected watches, catering to the needs and tastes of the world’s various user types. In order to release new wearable models every quarter, MyKronoz team develops continuous innovative technologies and creative designs.

----------


## Airicist

ZeTIME - Smartwatch with traditional hands over a color touchscreen

Published on Mar 23, 2017




> MyKronoz ZeTIME blends the classic design of a traditional timepiece with the most advanced features of a smartwatch. Designed to be worn all day, the ZeTime allows users to see the time even when the screen is powered off, thanks to its 'Smart Movement' technology that enables the mechanical hands to function for up to 30 days with a single charge.

----------

